# Chito ryu



## Mr.karate (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi my name is Justin and I am new here. I study chito ryu karate and was wondering if there was anyone else here who did?

Thankyou
Justin


----------



## Mike Clarke (Apr 2, 2003)

I've never trained in the style Justin, but met people [and trained with them] who did.
I like the system and the kata you guys do. 

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Mike.


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm new to this place too, it seems cool so welcome! Afraid i have never studied chito ryu karate though, always studied shukokai.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2003)

Where do you train?


----------



## Mr.karate (Apr 2, 2003)

I train in Edmonton Alberta at the Satewin karate club


----------



## Mike Clarke (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Vin2ko,

Welcome to MT. As a 'Pom' now living Down under I'm interested to know who you train with ?

I started with the Shokukai back in 1974 in Manchester and reached Nidan. I took off for Okinawa a few years later and have been training in goju-ryu ever since.

I expect I'll know the people you train with?

All the best,
Mike.


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> *Hey Vin2ko,
> 
> Welcome to MT. As a 'Pom' now living Down under I'm interested to know who you train with ?
> ...



Cool! Didnt think there would be anyone who knew anyone anround here on this thing. You know sensei Lee Coffey? I train with den-to-kai... you know of us?


----------



## Mike Clarke (Apr 4, 2003)

vin2ko,

Can't say I know of your instructor, Lee Coffey.
It might help if you let me know a little more about just where in the U.K. you are training? Can't say I've ever heard of Den-to-kai either?

You do know that the Shukokai is not a 'style' of karate, but the name of an organization set up by the late Chojiro Tani sensei in 1948. I know a lot of people use the name, but you can't really train in Shukokai karate. Mr Tani's style of karate was Tani-ha Shito-ryu, and that you can train in if you follow his teachings.
If you are a member of the Shukokai [as i was], then you will hold a nidan in Tani-ha Shito-ryu.

I'm from Manchester and my sensei [and still good friend] was Tomiyama Keiji sensei. I passed my shodan test in 1978 and my nidan two years later in 1980. 

Who is Mr. Coffey's sensei?

Keep punching!
Mike.


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> *vin2ko,
> 
> Can't say I know of your instructor, Lee Coffey.
> ...



Mr Coffey is i think 2nd in command in the BKA, Brian is the only one above him i think. I'm unsure of Brain's surname. Sensei Coffey is in manchester... you should know of him if your from manchester?! however, it depends when you were last here. Den-to-kai has only existed around 15 years. Him and his brother, Sensei Peter Coffey are the founders, both 5th Dan. Their father taught them, im unsure of his name and may be mistaken but i think he was a master. Shukokai is a style as far as i am aware...?!


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh i forgot to tell you where i train. In manchester as i said... Sensei Lee has 3 dojo's... one in millbrook, one in denton, and one in hyde. His student also has a den-to-kai dojo, sempai John... again, unsure of his surname. Sensei Peter also has dojo's sround manchester... not sure where though as we aren't linked other than through the name.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Apr 10, 2003)

Sorry it's taken a little while to get back to you vin2ko,

I think I understand where your comming from and if you want we can take this conversation to private mail? that way I can fill you in on some of the history of Shukokai in Manchester.
I am from a generation before your instructors so no reason why I would know of them.
Also you would be refereing to Brian Seabright no doubt? He set up the BKA with the late Danny Conners who I knew very well.
As for there being masters of Shukokai in Manchester? I can tell you now. IT NEVER HAPPENED!
I'm not picking a fight, just telling it like it is[or was].
Mike.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Apr 10, 2003)

Satewin karate club....you train under sensei bob dont you? good guy. I kind of rivaled one of his students at a couple of tournaments, kicked his butt in kumite 2 or 3 times, but he got the better of me at the last tournament.


----------

